# Грыжа. Для начала ее надо полюбить))...



## Dragon (22 Авг 2008)

Действительно, ведь это часть меня. Как же я могу ненавидеть свою частичку. А то, что она меня тревожит (кстати, не так уж часто), так это лишний повод задуматься о здоровье в целом.
Я так понимаю теперь уже, что впервые она проявила себя остро когда мне было 20 лет. До этого занимался единоборствами, потом плавно перетек в качалку, полюбив накачку невероятной любовью...Ходил несколько лет  4 раза в неделю по 2 часа...На пике спортивной формы ушел в армию - стройбат. Тяжелые работы по 14 часов каждый день, там-то вдруг резко меня и скрутило после уборки снега на плацу. Не мог намотать портянки, одеть сапоги...Врач в санчасти сделал блокаду, и провел я там далее ажно цельный месяц, кося по делу службу, принимая какие-то препараты, сперва прихрамывая, потом все больше разгибаясь. Вылечился и пошел дальше работать, ну а потом работал все меньше....) После армии снова вернулся к занятиям спортом, снова зал, и ничего не беспокоило особо....пару раз были незначительные боли, быстро проходило...Вплоть до 2005 года работал в зале хорошо и плотно. Потом как-то забросил это дело...пошла мат. нестабильность, то одна работа, то другая...С 2006 г. начал заниматься любимым делом-музыкой, мало пока приносящей пресловутой мат. стабильности...на личном фронте были тоже колебания...Это я все пишу к тому, что большую роль играет психосоматика...Она-то, думаю, во многом и повлияла на текущее состояние...Продолжая заниматься любимым делом, переживая за него, я встретил свою любимую женщину, женщину жизни! Любовь наша была осложнена многими обстоятельствами, пришлось переформировывать их на свой лад, что вызвало немалые эмоциональные затраты)) На пике этих затрат, весной сего года, начала побаливать поясница...тихонько...работать на тот момент физически перестал после плотного периода в полгода (самому нравилось так работать заместо душного сидения в офисе). И сразу после окончания работ, в лежачем положении на диване она и напомнила о себе, грыжа моя, голубушка) Думал - пройдет, бывало ведь...немного болит...ан нет...тихо, но настойчиво напоминала о себе ...И вот прошло несколько месяцев, как мощно и стремительно скрутило!! До крика, матов и вызова скорой...укол баралгина, участковый врач, лекарства, которые на сей момент мало что изменили...диклофенак, катадонол, кетанов, витамины B...неделя в лежку с редкими , болезненными вылазками до туалета-кухни...помимо этого выезд к остеопату - нулевой...и в диагностический центр - за МРТ....
Описание следующее:
На серии МР томограмм взвешенных по Т1 и Т2 в двух проекциях лордоз выпрямлен. Высота межпозвонкового диска L5/S1 и сигналы от него по Т2 снижены, высота и сигналы от остальных дисков исследуемой зоны сохранены. Задняя медиальная грыжа диска L5/S1, компремирующая дуральный мешок и распространяющаяся по дуге широкого радиуса в межпозвонковые отверстия с обеих сторон, размером до 1,2 см. Грыжа прикрыта дорзальным остеофитом L5 позвонка. Переднезадний размер позвоночного канала сужен до 0,9 см. Просвет позвоночного канала сужен на уровне грыжи диска, сигнал от структур спинного мозга (по Т1 и Т2) не изменен. Форма и размеры тел позвонков обычные, признаки дистрофических изменений в телах позвонков.
Заключение: МР картина дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника. Грыжа диска L5/S1.

Прочитал кучу материалов по теме...от обилия методов лечения разбегаются глаза...но в клиники особо не тянет  - явное стяжательство) Единственное, может, стоит попробовать в центр Бубновского, когда боль уменьшится....
Сейчас начал колоть алфлутоп и мазать траумель...Депрессивным состояниям не даю просачиваться, и стараюсь полюбить грыжу.) Главным считаю позитивный настрой, оптимальный подбор препаратов, движение по возможности, и в дальнейшем - плавание, мышечный корсет и техника безопасности) 
Буду описывать историю своей любви с грыжей...)


----------



## dko79 (22 Авг 2008)

*Ответ:  Грыжа. Для начала ее надо полюбить))...*

Добрый день.
Что посоветуешь, как лучше себя настроить. Боль терплю, но иногда становиться не выносимо. Особенно работать.
Как ты справляешься?
дко79


----------



## Dragon (22 Авг 2008)

*Ответ:  Грыжа. Для начала ее надо полюбить))...*

Сам сейчас пребываю в решительной фазе...неделю валяюсь....поставил цель - за неделю встать на ноги! Надеюсь на Божью помощь, молитву, алфлутоп, внутреннюю работу и возможности организма) я, все-таки, уверен, что дело не в чистой физике и химии...боль - постоянный сигнал, что надо пересмотреть что-то внутри себя....изменить отношение к проблеме, решая ее...Низ спины соответствует определенным моментам, которые надо отработать...
Вот что нашел близко к теме....

Ишиас — это воспаление седалищного нерва, самого длинного нерва в теле человека. Этот нерв начинается в поясничном отделе позвоночника, проходит через ягодицу, бедро, голень и заканчивается в стопе. Ишиас начинается остро, с сильной боли на каком-нибудь участке седалищного нерва.

Лиз Бурбо об ишиасе.

От воспаления седалищного нерва обычно страдает тот, кто не уверен в своем будущем или испытывает неосознанный страх лишиться денег или каких-то материальных благ. Боль в седалищном нерве говорит также об обиде, сдерживаемой агрессии и нежелании принять какую-то идею или человека — все в той же материальной сфере.

Наше тело говорит нам, что мы причиняем себе боль своим образом мыслей. За что мы себя наказываем? Чем сильнее чувство вины, тем сильнее боль. Сначала мы должны осознать, что привязаны к материальным благам, затем дать себе право на эту привязанность. Когда у нас появится уверенность в своей способности создавать и получать все, что необходимо, мы избавимся от страха лишиться накопленного и сможем позволить себе любить материальное, не привязываясь к нему.

А вот что Курт Теппервайн пишет об ишиасе:

Ишиас — указание на действительную или воображаемую перегрузку. Если мы несем слишком тяжкий груз, обременены чрезмерно тяжелой ответственностью или на нас давят проблемы — в любом случае жизнь стала тяжелее. Эти осложнения могут быть связаны с денежными проблемами или страхом перед будущим. Иногда чрезмерно обременяют воспоминания. Как телесное выражение этой перегрузки, хрящевые диски поясничных позвонков сдавливаются односторонне, тем самым, защемляя седалищный нерв. Возникающая при этом боль вынуждает к покою и «напоминает» о том, что нужно найти путь избавления от бремени, чтобы исчезло давление. Необходимо спросить себя, откуда эта перегрузка. «Что я хочу этим доказать, кому и почему?» Нужно, кроме того, спросить себя: «Нет ли у меня чувства неполноценности? Не пытаюсь ли я компенсировать его особенно высокими достижениями? Может быть, я себя слишком мало люблю? Или я «скис» просто потому, что жизнь не такова, как мне бы хотелось?»

Так как определенные вещи «нервируют», возникает болезненное внутреннее давление, имеющее целью показать, что своим поведением причиняешь себе боль. Это может быть даже какая-то сторона собственной личности, считаемая недопустимой. Под гнетом обстоятельств мы принимаем жесткую позу, которая нам не подходит, поэтому нужно найти мужество отстоять себя — даже если окружение это не одобряет. У того, кто отстаивает себя и обретает покой, симптом пропадает, напряжение исчезает.


----------



## Ell (22 Авг 2008)

*Ответ:  Грыжа. Для начала ее надо полюбить))...*



Dragon написал(а):


> Сейчас начал колоть алфлутоп и мазать траумель...





Dragon написал(а):


> Надеюсь на Божью помощь, молитву, алфлутоп, внутреннюю работу и возможности организма)



несовместимо.


----------



## Dragon (22 Авг 2008)

*Ответ:  Грыжа. Для начала ее надо полюбить))...*

Лечить только тело без души - утопия!) 
Или они тоже - НЕСОВМЕСТИМЫ?)


----------



## Dragon (22 Авг 2008)

*АЛФЛУТОП*

Вопрос к принимавшим сей препарат - вытяжку из 4 видов рыб (кефаль, семга, вяленый лещ, корюшка) шутка!)) - как он на вас повлиял? лучше ли стало, хуже? длительность курса. в комбинации (не ночная рубашка))с чем принимали?
пишите, не стесняйтесь


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Авг 2008)

*Ответ:  Грыжа. Для начала ее надо полюбить))...*



Dragon написал(а):


> Лечить только тело без души - утопия!)
> Или они тоже - НЕСОВМЕСТИМЫ?)



Совместимы и соединяет их РАЗУМ.


----------



## Dragon (24 Авг 2008)

*Ответ:  Грыжа. Для начала ее надо полюбить))...*

уже 10 дней постельного режима...ноги атрофируются, особенно икры...стараюсь ходить по квартире до умеренной боли....пропил катадонол, провставлял свечи диклофенак, проколол витамины В....начал колоть алфлутоп, пока вколол одну...мажу спину и правую (больную) ногу траумелем по нерву......вспоминаю, как было 12 лет назад, в армии - тогда месяц вчистую лежал со всеми препаратами...вывод - грыжа свое должна отболеть по любому, с лекарствами или без.....надо больше двигаться....отжимаюсь полноценно от пола...спина чтоб закачивалась.....к остеопату точно не пойду...к нейрохирургу пока думаю.


----------



## Dragon (24 Авг 2008)

*Ответ:  Межпозвонковая грыжа L5S1*

у меня вот тоже как-то боль уходит волной из спины больше даже не в бедро, а в голень и щиколотку со стопой....это хорошо?


----------



## Ell (24 Авг 2008)

*Ответ:  Грыжа. Для начала ее надо полюбить))...*



Dragon написал(а):


> мажу спину и правую (больную) ногу траумелем по нерву......


по какому-то конкретно?


----------



## Dragon (24 Авг 2008)

*Ответ:  Грыжа. Для начала ее надо полюбить))...*

Исключительно интуитивно втираю по бедру и голени, растираю онемевший свод стопы...боль уверенно уходит вниз, там теперь ее концентрат...это хорошо?aiwan


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Авг 2008)

*Ответ:  Межпозвонковая грыжа L5S1*

Иррадиирует (отдает) или опускается вниз, в процессе выздоровления?


----------



## Ell (25 Авг 2008)

*Ответ:  Грыжа. Для начала ее надо полюбить))...*



Dragon написал(а):


> вывод - грыжа свое должна отболеть по любому, с лекарствами или без.....надо больше двигаться....


при болях - покой и лекарственные препараты, в период ремиссии - ЛФК.



Dragon написал(а):


> боль уверенно уходит вниз, там теперь ее концентрат...это хорошо?aiwan


 не факт, что хорошо.


----------



## Dragon (26 Авг 2008)

*РЕАЛЬНОЕ лечение*

Возможно, после опубликования данного поста я лишу работы многих представителей официальной медицины, но мои собственные радостные ощущения и желание помочь сотням страдающих форумчан, превыше всего.
После моего последнего контакта с представителем медицинского корпуса в лице нейрохирурга и его скупого "надо резат грыжу" я понял, что нужно искать иные пути. И, похоже, мне повезло (3 раза тьфу). По крайней мере после первого же приезда ко мне обычного, жизнерадостного мужичка, 8 лет протусовавшего в Китае,я понял, что вышел на верный путь. Какие, к чертям, лекарства, а уж, тем более, операции?? Не травите свой организм, и тем более не калечьтесь хирургически! Стоит "залечить" свой  организм колесами или лечь под нож - и вы раб лампы. Половину своей зарплаты точно будете носить в больницы и аптеки.
Теперь конкретика. Что он делал первый раз.
Точечный массаж кистей рук, спины и той ноги, куда отдает боль. Также обычный массаж с растительным маслом. Затем с перерывом битье самой обычной скалкой по больной пятке и всей стопе. Далее - смесь соли и растительного масла - натирание этим спины и ноги, укутывание в полиэтилен, лежание 10 минут.
Мне было сказано, что по наследству мне достался мягко говоря нехороший позвоночник, а это, между прочим, как фундамент дома. И если он страдает, то и другие органы вскоре заболят.
Для укрепления позвоночника и костей, насыщения их кальцием уже начал делать и принимать следующий препарат. Куриное яйцо тщательно моете, удаляете белок, желток и внутреннюю пленочку. Яичную скорлупу толчете в ступе до порошкообразного состояния. Далее обжариваете ее в сковороде до желтоватого оттенка. Берете скорлупы затем примерно с половину чайной ложки, добавляете несколько капель лимона (это дает лучшую усвояемость организма) и употребляете данное количество раз в день в течение 30 дней. Лучше всяких препаратов, и опять же, менее затратно. Как говорится, все, что нам надо, у нас есть. Потеем мы от излишка) 
В дальнейшем можно употреблять всякие отвары на основе рогов и копыт (без мяса), т.е. всякую костную субстанцию, тоже очень полезно для позвоночника. Так как всем обладателям грыж обычно пишут, что имеются дистрофические изменения в позвонках.
Вот такой итог первого РЕАЛЬНОГО дня лечения после двух недель лекарств и уколов. 
В следующий раз у нас планируются грязи (лечебная глина с чесноком) и коврик с иголками. 
По ощущениям в конце двухчасового лечения, могу сказать, что организму явно нравилось, и я даже периодически смеялся искренне, как ребенок от приятных ощущений во всем теле.))

Продолжение следует...


----------



## sun_flower (27 Авг 2008)

*Ответ:  Грыжа. Для начала ее надо полюбить))...*

Молодец! Как говорится, пиши ещё 
Алфлутоп колол. Было улучшение. Но не знаю, от него или от времени


----------



## Лина23 (27 Авг 2008)

*Ответ:  РЕАЛЬНОЕ лечение*



Dragon написал(а):


> Возможно, после опубликования данного поста я лишу работы многих представителей официальной медицины
> ...



Как можно делать такие выводы после одного сеанса "жизнерадостного мужичка"??? 
Я когда читала, то думала, что вы прошли целый курс лечения и теперь делитесь резултатами, а оказывается лечение длилось всего два часа nono


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Авг 2008)

*Ответ:  Грыжа. Для начала ее надо полюбить))...*

Все хорошо и многое давно в медицине, главное, что вам помогает.aiwan

Только вот почему в Китае так много оперируют?


----------



## Dragon (28 Авг 2008)

*Ответ:  Грыжа. Для начала ее надо полюбить))...*

Друзья мои, я просто хотел последовательно описать каждый небольшой этап, каждый день лечения...невозможно, конечно, мгновенно излечиться...у меня, например, грыжа старинная и, думаю, на этот раз придется с ней повозиться...но после первого сеанса народной медицины я хотя бы уже могу лежать на спине (а не только на левом боку), причем, лежать, расслабив мышцы поясницы, что ранее вызывало боль....в пятницу у меня вторая встреча с лекарем...потом, возможно, у меня будет меньше времени для выхода в инет - переезжаю на другую квартиру...
Что еще хочется сказать - выздоровление будет идти значительно быстрее, если у вас будет четкий, неустрашимо-позитивный настрой! yahoo
Поверьте, это весьма важно! Хотя, сам факт болезни, обездвиживания даже на 2 недели угнетает; невозможность помочь близким, любимым людям в важных делах напрягает и не добавляет радости, но надо держаться! И верить. Коль уж даются нам испытания, выдерживать их надо с честью. Не ожесточаться, не озлобляться (в болезни так легко это сделать), не отрываться на ком-либо, не накручивать себя, не забивать голову - это все энерготраты, а организму нужны силы для борьбы с болезнью.
У меня кризис с выпячиванием грыжи произошел практически на пике всех предыдущих жизненных переживаний, длившихся в течение года.
И скосило у самой цели. Теперь получается, будто за финишную ленточку я переползаю)
Берегите себя, следите за нервами, и не надейтесь на лекарства.


----------



## Ell (28 Авг 2008)

*Ответ:  Грыжа. Для начала ее надо полюбить))...*

Вы немного лукавите. Лекарственные препараты использовали, значит, говорить о чистом эксперименте с народной медициной не приходится.

Отвар их рогов и копыт - процесс длительный. Явно не расслабишься, отвлечешься от спины часов на 6 ...:p
Про скорлупу - "выеденного яйца не стоит" :p


----------



## ДТА (28 Авг 2008)

*Ответ:  Грыжа. Для начала ее надо полюбить))...*

Молодец,Dragon!!!
Работы  врачей своими рассказами ты конечно не лишишь,т.к. укаждого человека свой взгляд на жизнь:кто-то готов экспериментировать и добиваться результата;а кто-то слепо верит только врачам и готов глотать таблетки горстями,не задумываясь о том,что этим самым вредит другим своим органам(внутренним).Я вот тоже вылечилась от грыжи не у врачей и результатом очень довольна.
         Как сказал академик от медицины(к сожалению не запомнила его фамилию):современная медицина лечит не умеет,т.к. она лечит следствие(последствия болезни),а причину болезни лечит не умеет.
Вот сделали операцию,отрезали грыжу,а сколько читала - онемение остается,боли до конца не проходят,да и к тому же грыжа опять может начать расти. А при грыже повреждаются и внутренние органы.ведь вы правильно написали,что что позвоночник это фундамент.И если фундамент поврежден,то то и дом будет таким же.И от повреждения позвонков(грыжа) плохо начинают работать внутренние органы.И это тоже никто даже не пытается лечить,а надо.
^Про скорлупу - "выеденного яйца не стоит^ А ведь кальций из яичной скорлупы намного лучше усваивается организмом чем из таблеток,называемых ВИТАМИНЫ.
^Затем с перерывом битье самой обычной скалкой по больной пятке и всей стопе. Далее - смесь соли и растительного масла - натирание этим спины и ноги, укутывание в полиэтилен, лежание 10 минут.^
А это улучшает кровообращение что очень важно.Ведь очень много болезней получается от ухудшения кровообращения.
Вот опять возьмем эту проклятую грыжу-насколько я понимаю сначала идет смещение позвонков,а раз они сместились,то что нибудь зажали,от этого ухудшилось кровообращение и пошло-поехало дальше и приходим мы к грыже(надеюсь в этом доктора со мной все таки согласятся).Естественно основным фактором грыжи является смещение позвонков,что приводит к неравномерному давлению на то,что находится между ними.
Так что я призываю к здоровому образу жизни и ВСЕМ ЖЕЛАЮ НЕ БОЛЕТЬ.
и по возможности не увлекаться современными лекарствами.


----------



## Ell (28 Авг 2008)

*Ответ:  Грыжа. Для начала ее надо полюбить))...*



ДТА написал(а):


> ^Про скорлупу - "выеденного яйца не стоит^ А ведь кальций из яичной скорлупы намного лучше усваивается организмом чем из таблеток,называемых ВИТАМИНЫ.


есть доказательства? 
Если б всё было так просто. Для усвоения кальция организмом необходим ряд факторов. Не будет, к примеру, хватать витамина Д, так и скорлупа не поможет.


----------



## Dragon (28 Авг 2008)

*Ответ:  Грыжа. Для начала ее надо полюбить))...*

Ell,откуда такой скептицизм?) Про скорлупу можно везде прочитать. Вот выдержка:
"Исследования венгерских медиков показали, что скорлупа куриных яиц, состоящая на 90% из карбоната кальция (углекислый кальций), как раз усваивается легко. При этом она содержит все необходимые для организма микроэлементы: медь, фтор, железо, марганец, молибден, фосфор, серу, цинк, кремний и другие - всего 27 элементов! Особенно важно значительное содержание в ней кремния и молибдена - этими элементами крайне бедна наша повседневная пища, но они совершенно необходимы для нормального протекания биохимических реакций в организме.

Состав яичной скорлупы поразительно совпадает с составом костей и зубов и, более того, стимулирует кроветворную функцию костного мозга, что особенно ценно в условиях радиационного поражения.

Введение в пищу измельченной скорлупы куриных яиц показало ее высокую терапевтическую активность и отсутствие каких-либо побочных действий, в том числе бактериального заражения".

Можно, конечно, пить горстями таблетки, но толку? Да, я сам начал лечение с них, и они немного притупили боль, но за счет чего? Обезболивающие средства устраняют боль, но при этом «мимоходом» отравляют организм, не ликвидируя саму первопричину боли, а просто блокируя реакцию мозга на неприятные ощущения.
Когда у меня начались расстройства кишечника и голова стала ватной, я понял, что лекарства пора бросать. И несколько дней я просто лежал, выискивая через инет и знакомых другие пути, ибо выход есть всегда, и не один.
Завтра днем придет мой целитель, и после я напишу об ощущениях.
Сейчас я уже практически не чувствую боли, когда лежу. Когда немного похожу - боль уже не такая острая, а скорее тупая, но еще достаточно выраженная.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Авг 2008)

*Ответ:  Грыжа. Для начала ее надо полюбить))...*



> Коль уж даются нам испытания, выдерживать их надо с честью.



Подписываюсь:aiwan
Доктор Ступин


----------



## Ell (29 Авг 2008)

*Ответ:  Грыжа. Для начала ее надо полюбить))...*



Dragon написал(а):


> Ell,откуда такой скептицизм?) Про скорлупу можно везде прочитать.



Скептицизм? Разумность 
А про скорлупу я уже писала - доказательств положительного влияния и т.д. нет 
Но хочется - кушайте на здоровье


----------



## Dragon (29 Авг 2008)

*Ответ:  Грыжа. Для начала ее надо полюбить))...*

Всем привет! ) Сегодня был очередной сеанс с моим лекарем....И так уже добившись улучшения после первого посещения, сегодня стало еще лучше) Даже мой друг, зашедший вечером, возивший меня к нейрохирургу несколько дней назад, выразил искреннее восхищение моим состоянием)) явный прогресс по сравнению с тем, что было...
Что делал сегодня:
1. Лежал на коврике с иголками. Копчиком, немного поясницей и больной ногой. Сначала было, конечно, стремно, и очень болезненно, делал такую процедуру впервые...ощущения необычные)) всего лежал 10 минут, первые минут 6 привыкал, корчился и постанывал, а последние 4 минуты расслабился и получал кайф.....спину и ногу расслабило, подотпустило....
2. Точечный массаж рук и больной ноги, массаж позвоночника, мышц спины, активно - стопы, в которой онемение.
Лежу теперь, совсем не чувствуя боли, даже ванну принимал легко, не корчась, как до этого.
В следующий раз у нас ожидается лечебная глина с чесноком и перцем. Лекарь сказал, что будет покруче коврика с иголками
Еще он подсказал пару упражнений, которые нужно делать в дальнейшем каждый день, но об этом я напишу позже.

продолжение на следующей неделе)
Всем здоровья!)


----------



## Ell (1 Сен 2008)

*Ответ:  Грыжа. Для начала ее надо полюбить))...*

Главное, не растерять положительную динамику


----------



## Dragon (8 Сен 2008)

*Ответ:  Грыжа. Для начала ее надо полюбить))...*

Друзья мои, привет!)
Из новостей - уже могу сидеть безболезненно, стоять и ходить долго пока не могу, но в целом состояние получше...Продолжаю делать массаж, в последний раз смесью чеснока и перца натирали мне поясницу и больную ногу - пробивали нерв, сперва обострилось, потом стало лучше...Завтра планируем грязи - горячую лечебную глину, а потом коврик с иголками на регулярной основе, каждый день по два часа....и будем подключать упражнения, как только болевой синдром окончательно спадет...Скоро будет месяц с момента, как скрутило..учитывая, что к своему лекарю обратился только через 10 дней, считаю динамику излечения вполне положительной...скоро буду плясать цыганочку с выходомyahoo


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Сен 2008)

*Ответ:  Грыжа. Для начала ее надо полюбить))...*

Вот и хорошо, главное - улучшение.


----------



## Dragon (21 Сен 2008)

*Ответ:  Грыжа. Для начала ее надо полюбить))...*

Друзья мои, из последних процедур мне были сделаны - предыдущая : интенсивный массаж больной ноги (уже менее щадящий, более разгоняющий застойные явления) и спины, затем обмазывание ноги и поясницы лечебной глиной, укутывание и лежание-пропотевание порядка часа. Несколько дней отдыха, движения по мере возможностей. ПОследняя процедура - снова интенсивный массаж, через болезненность, но уже появилась щекотка в ноге, т.е. я уже корчился и в то же время смеялся от боли и щекотания) это значит, что чувствительность в ногу возвращается, онемение спадает, после массажа - натирание ноги и спины водкой, и снова укутывание.
Начал делать растяжку - перекидываю ленту через шведскую стенку и тяну больную ногу вверх до уровня пояса во фронтальной и боковой позициях, также делаю уже вис на турнике, но здесь САМОЕ ГЛАВНОЕ - не делать соскок ни в коем случае, а плавно сходить.
По улице хожу, и даже выезжаю в город на транспорте (в маршрутке и в метро сидя). Здесь самое главное сильно не активизироваться, до предела боли, так как она имеет свойство накапливаться. В магазины уже хожу и могу даже помогать нести пакеты, главное - НЕ БОЛЬШЕ 5 КГ поднимать пока. Выхожу из дома почти идеально ровно, через какое-то время начинаю прихрамывать. Движение - это жизнь, безусловно, но и тут надо все делать разумно, идти на излечение ступенчато, с передышками. Допустим, в один день себя нагрузить, во второй лучше отдохнуть, и добавить в следующий раз.
Завтра будет, видимо, последний сеанс с моим лекарем. Сделает массаж, чтобы еще разок разогнать боль и кровь, проверит мой седалищный нерв, мышечный тонус, и, если все в порядке, напишет мне упражнения, которые я буду выполнять  в дальнейшем.
С начала болезни прошел месяц и неделя. Учитывая, что грыжа у меня, как выяснилось, старинная, считаю, что довольно быстро прогрессирую.
И хочу всем напомнить еще раз   - нет ничего важнее профилактики, и быстрых действий в случае появления самых ранних признаков дискомфорта и боли. Обнаружил тут, что первые признаки болевые у меня еще пошли аж в январе и я, по сути, терпел до августа, когда и скрутило и выбило из жизни на месяц.
Список упражнения я выложу. Берегите себя!)


----------



## Dragon (23 Сен 2008)

*Ответ:  Грыжа. Для начала ее надо полюбить))...*

Упражнения пока еще делать рановато, но уже делаю следующие полезные вещи: в зоомагазине купили камушки для аквариума, только не шлифованные, а острые, две упаковки. Насыпаю в тазик и стою-хожу по ним несколько раз в день, всей семьей топчемся поочереди)) Нужно ходить хотя бы раз в день основательно, чтобы тепло от ступней дошло до колен...потом можно прилечь или посидеть, тепло должно подняться еще выше. Также для ровности походки, чтобы не было при ходьбе вколачивания позвонков, хожу по квартире с книжкой на голове. Ну и растяжка и висы)


----------



## abelar (25 Сен 2008)

*Ответ:  Грыжа. Для начала ее надо полюбить))...*

караул.  я искренне пожалел о годах учебы в институте, в Германии, в Москве, в Бирмингеме. Я убил время. Потратил жизнь зря. Я обманывал пациентов химерой доказательной медицины. Неврология, педиатрия, мануальная терапия, хиропрактика, остеопатия, ортопедия и травматология, - все тлен и фатальная ошибка!Я думал, что знаю все, а оказывается, и не надо было так напрягаться! Все проще: 1. Ветеринарное училище. 2. Период дипсомании 3.Озарение, 4.Частная практика. Главное чесноку побольше! ПОБОЛЬШЕ!
В общем, кабинет на замок. Пациентов - в поликлиннику. А сам - с частным визитом - лечить почечуй, спинную сухотку и заворот кишок к состоятельным пациентам....
Кстати. Мы с Вами не в одном дворе живем?....aiwan


----------



## Ell (26 Сен 2008)

*Ответ:  Грыжа. Для начала ее надо полюбить))...*



Dragon написал(а):


> чтобы не было при ходьбе вколачивания позвонков, хожу по квартире с книжкой на голове.


вот это мне больше всего понравилось! Оказывается, так все просто! Положил книжку на голову и уже всё  

*abelar*, ну Вы же догадываетесь что и как будет дальше


----------



## Dragon (28 Сен 2008)

*Ответ:  Грыжа. Для начала ее надо полюбить))...*

А дальше ЕСТЬ то, что я уже хожу почти как и до болезни, могу уже на большие расстояния, болезненные ощущения минимальны, часто даже забываю, что спина болит, скоро приступлю к упражнениям)) И это для меня главное, а комментарии апологетов официальной медицины это уже дело десятое)) Впрочем, я пишу все это не для них , а для людей, которые ищут иные пути, кроме поедания лекарств или хирургического вмешательства, и вижу, что людей думающих, а не слепо кормящих медтусовку, немало, что весьма радует)) 
Все рассуждения об официальной и неофициальной медицине оставлю за рамками данной ветви, кто желает дискутировать, просьба делать это где-то в другом месте и не засорять данную ветвь бессмысленными рефлексиями)
Список упражнений выложу на следующей неделе для всех желающих)
Любви и терпения)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Сен 2008)

*Ответ:  Грыжа. Для начала ее надо полюбить))...*

В лечении проводимом вам нет ничего необычного, просто все забывают, что всё в МИРЕ построено по законам фундамендальных законов (физика, химия, механика и биология) и то, что делают вам укладывается в эти законы.
Только в том, что делает медицина -  больше физики, химии и механики, а в том, что делает специалист по китайской медицине - больше биологии.
Вообще-то это называется Физиотерапия-воздействие преформироваными  (измененными) факторами внешней среды.

ПОка всё объяснимо и контролируемо.


----------



## Dragon (28 Сен 2008)

*Ответ:  Грыжа. Для начала ее надо полюбить))...*

Все верно) Но, видимо, не все "ученые" понимают эти законы и судят обо всем несколько однобоко)


----------



## Ell (29 Сен 2008)

*Ответ:  Грыжа. Для начала ее надо полюбить))...*

А некорректность, увы, разрушает и нервную систему, и здоровье подрывает 

Да и грыжу любить необязательно. С ней всего-навсего нужно научиться жить.


----------



## patronne (29 Сен 2008)

*Ответ:  Грыжа. Для начала ее надо полюбить))...*



Dragon написал(а):


> Что еще хочется сказать - выздоровление будет идти значительно быстрее, если у вас будет четкий, неустрашимо-позитивный настрой! Поверьте, это весьма важно!



Полностью поддерживаю и разделяю жизненную позицию. хотя у самой часто бывает не так как хочеться:cray:
поздравляю с победой над любимой грыжей:inlove:


----------



## Ester (24 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  Грыжа. Для начала ее надо полюбить))...*



Dragon написал(а):


> Список упражнений выложу на следующей неделе для всех желающих)



Автор, где же Вы? Как ваше самочувствие? 
А хотелось бы упражнений поболее :prankster2:


----------



## Dragon (2 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  Грыжа. Для начала ее надо полюбить))...*

Всем привет!)
Сообщаю о своем самочувствии после длительного перерыва. Уже хожу свободно, даже иногда бегаю, гоняем с ребенком на санках, ношу из магазинов сумки с продуктами)) Каждый день делаю упражнения с собственным весом-отжимания, подтягивания, статика...И обязательно упражнения на мышечный корсет поясницы и растяжку! Спина иногда утомляется, просит полежать...но в целом самочувствие отличное-веду здоровый образ жизни...не провоцирую позвоночник сверхнагрузками, либо выполняемыми неправильно. Ни в коем случае не ленитесь после того, как прошел болевой период, не валяйтесь на диване, укрепляйте спину, больше гуляйте, никаких вредных привычек-и организм будет вам благодарен!
Всем удачи!))


----------



## Е л е н а (10 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  Грыжа. Для начала ее надо полюбить))...*

Здравствуйте Dragon! Здравствуйте. Здоровья Вам. Будте добры напишите зарядку. Большое спасибо.


----------



## Dragon (24 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  Грыжа. Для начала ее надо полюбить))...*

Для начала больший упор нужно делать на улучшение гибкости позвоночника, потом постепенно вводить упражнения на мышечный корсет поясницы и пресса.
Для гибкости - мне больше всего помогает упражнение "кошка". Встаете на четвереньки, ноги под прямым углом, внизу стараетесь максимально прогнуть поясничный отдел, вверху максимально выпячиваете спину. Со временем у меня появился явный прогиб в поясничном отделе, заметный даже в положении стоя, до этого нижний участок был полностью сглажен, ровный...А надо, чтоб спина была как ручеек, подвижной, гибкой...
Всякие наклоны в стороны, упражнения на растяжку...инфу можно нарыть в сети, это просто. Главное - все делать постоянно, прислушиваться к организму, на первых порах мудрее тактика - шаг вперед, пауза, отдых, еще пауза, отдых...шаг вперед...не форсировать...
Ваши маленькие победы перерастут в большую, и вы будете ценить жизнь, смотреть на нее новыми глазами!
Пишите, если возникнут вопросы)


----------



## Kirrill (16 Мар 2009)

*Ответ:  Грыжа. Для начала ее надо полюбить))...*

Dragon-good:drinks:


----------



## Dragon (12 Июн 2009)

*Гимнастическое колесо - полезно ли для укрепления спины при межпозвоночной грыже?*

Продолжая набирать различные упражнения для наращивания силы спины и в целом всего тела (полностью исключив тяжести), приобрел гимнастическое колесо - вещь явно полезная, но при имеющейся грыже его явно нужно использовать аккуратно, стараясь спину держать неподвижно, не прогибая в пояснице. 
Кто какие отзывы оставит об этом снаряде? Какие упражнения наиболее полезны?


----------



## Кристи (24 Июн 2009)

Добрый день, Dragon!
Как у  вас дела? Какие ощущения? Кроме тех упражнений которые Вы дали, есть еще какие нибудь?


----------



## Dragon (9 Янв 2012)

*Прыжки со скакалкой при межпозвонковой грыже*

Больше 3-х лет назад обнаружилась грыжа л5-с1 12 мм, с которой теперь уже успешно живу, не чувствуя никакого дискомфорта, ежедневно выполняя необходимые упражнения на спину, также стараюсь почаще бывать в бассейне и т.д. Сейчас для повышения выносливости и укрепления сердца и мышц ног решил ввести прыжки на скакалке, т.к. вещь по ощущениям явно полезная, но не такая простая, как кажется. Хотелось бы услышать мнения специалистов - насколько, все-таки, прыжки со скакалкой приемлемы при имеющейся грыже, прыгать хочу без фанатизма, примерно по 15 мин. 3 раза в неделю (когда дойду до этого уровня, т.к. сейчас даже минута прыжков - очень неплохая нагрузка)).


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (9 Янв 2012)

Если вы "уже успешно живете, не чувствуя никакого дискомфорта" - прыгайте со скакалкой на здоровье ("без фанатизма")!
.


----------



## Dragon (12 Янв 2012)

Всем привет! Выкладываю свою рабочую программу для всех желающих. Если сейчас острый период, лучше ничего не делать, никаких упражнений, пока сильная боль не уйдет. На данном этапе время лучше всего лечит. Потом уже надо потихоньку тянуться, работать на гибкость поясничного отдела, а потом уже закачивать прямые мышцы спины.
Если в принципе состояние позволяет без проблем ходить, и делать минимальную деятельность, можно приступать к проработке спины.
У меня есть стандартный набор упражнений, "золотой", с них начинал, и делаю до сих пор, это как Отче наш, если не каждый день, то 3 раза в неделю точно!
1. Разминочные вращения тазом, все делаем плавно.
2. Кошка. Встаем на четвереньки, прогибаем спину в пояснице, потом выпячиваем вверх дугой, держим в каждом положении по 5 сек.
2. Широко расставив ноги, начинаем тянуться поочередно к каждой стопе, особенно в ту сторону, где боль. Кончиками пальцев рук пытаемся дотянуться как можно ниже к стопе. Ногу, к которой тянемся, не сгибать в колене, можно работать слегка через боль.
3. Стоя на одной ноге, рукой держась за надежную опору, вторую ногу поднимаем и выпрямляем вперед, как в каратэ удар "мае-гери", держим статически, также в боковой позиции (удар "йоко-гери"), и третье положение - поднятой ногой будто наносим удар назад, везде держим сначала не особо усердствуя, потом увеличиваем время.
4. Очень хорошее упражнение "Плуг". Если состояние позволяет, обязательно делаем. Идеально растягивает позвоночник. Лечь ровно на пол на спину. Руки держим вдоль тела, ноги поднимаем и запрокидываем за голову, отрывая поясницу от пола, держим по возможности, затем возвращаемся в исходную. Можно делать несколько повторений, можно пару раз, но более длительное время пребывая в запрокинутом состоянии.
5. После того как спина хорошо разогрета, можно закачивать прямые мышцы спины, которые вдоль позвоночника. Упражнение называется "рыбка", "лодочка", "крокодил", как угодно. Ложимся ровно на пол на живот. Для начала можно отрывать только плечи от пола, чтобы статически низ спины напрягался, важно при этом голову вверх не задирать, лицо смотрит строго вниз. Потом добавляем подьем разносторонних рук и ног, потом одновременно отрываем от пола руки, вытянутые вперед и ноги, держим от 5 сек. и дольше. Все зависит от уровня подготовленности. Главное все время прислушиваться к ощущениям, и не переусердствовать, если малейший дискомфорт-не делать! Должно быть приятно и радостно.
Много полезных упражнений есть в инете у доктора Бубновского, видео можно легко найти.
Отжимания и подтягивания (бес соскоков) - очень хорошо!
Пресс качаем, но очень аккуратно. Только лежа на полу без отрыва поясницы от пола, никаких "сидя на стуле".
В любой более менее большой аптеке, либо в спортивном магазине, купите аппликатор Кузнецова. Стоит он копейки, но пользы от него много. В наборе пластмассовые кругляши с иголками и клейкая тряпочка, ровно разложили кругляши на клейкой стороне тряпки, прогладили утюгом, и пользуемся. Со временем кругляши будут отрываться, лучше сразу пришить). Кладем под поясницу, и лежим минут по 15. Усиливается кровообращение, особенно хорошо в период обострений. Совсем не больно. Есть специальные коврики резиновые на всю спину с настоящими острыми иголками, но такие надо поискать еще, вот они пробивают всю спину конкретно, мама не горюй!) потом отдыхаешь очень долго))
Из того, что НЕ НАДО категорически делать:
1. Никаких наклонов вперед. С весом или без. Только ровно держа спину, приседаем, берем груз, держа близко к телу, поднимаем. Самое губительное движение, это перенос-перестановка груза на вытянутых руках со скручиванием корпуса!!!! Обострение обеспечено! Вообще привыкайте к тому, что основную часть работы должны выполнять мышцы бедер, а не низа спины. Должна четко работать техника! во всем, даже в мелочах.
2. Меняйте образ жизни! Никакого курения и алкоголя. Больше прогулок и вообще позитива. Психосоматика в действии, будь здоров. Обычно когда человек слишком много взваливает на себя по жизни, и постоянно тревожится о будущем, спина не выдерживает.
3. Выработайте правильную походку и осанку. Походка плавная, с пятки на носок, никакого "забивания свай". Никакой сутулости! Сгорбившись, вы еще больше напрягаете низ спины, пусть лучше у вас пузо вперед торчит, чем плечи. Ходите дома с книжкой на голове.
4. Бассейн. Хотя бы 2 раза в неделю.
5. Тем, кто привык работать с тяжестями, обычно морально тяжело отказаться от занятий из-за проблем со спиной, по себе знаю. Но в принципе я бы не рекомендовал совсем бросать накачку. Главное исключите 2 упражнения - приседания со штангой, и становая тяга. Тут без вариантов, если не хотите скатиться до операции. И вообще при работе с весами главное правило - избегайте вертикальных нагрузок (жим сидя, стоя), чтобы не было компрессии позвонков.
В принципе, поняв, что нужно вашей спине, вы в дальнейшем сами можете подбирать любые упражнения.
При появлении малейших болевых ощущений, ограничения подвижности в спине, дискомфорта, обязательно надо СРАЗУ ЖЕ обращаться к специалисту (мануальщик, массажист, остеопат), который снимет негатив в зародыше с помощью массажа, иглоукалывания и пр. Безо всяких таблеток! Но тут главное условие - это должен быть проверенный, надежный, постоянный спец, который помогал либо вам, либо кому-то из ваших знакомых.
В принципе все просто, главное в этом дела-система и дисциплина, и тогда ваша спина будет вам признательна).


----------



## Осипов Сергей (13 Янв 2012)

Dragon написал(а):


> Действительно, ведь это часть меня. Как же я могу ненавидеть свою частичку. А то, что она меня тревожит (кстати, не так уж часто), так это лишний повод задуматься о здоровье в целом.


 
Бред! Сифилис и гепатит тоже надо полюбить?
Грыжа нам демонстрирует слабость человеческого позвоночника, который может разрушить банальное сидение за компьютером. Ирония Господа Бога. ;-)

Человек может победить тигра, но пасует перед стулом. ;-)


----------



## МарияЛ (15 Янв 2012)

[Бред! Сифилис и гепатит тоже надо полюбить?]
Кто какой результат ждет, такой и получит


----------



## gudkov (18 Янв 2012)

Первые 2 страницы фееричный набор мракобесия)))) Жаль раньше не прочитал, посмеялся на славу))) Натирания чесноком доставили)))


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (18 Янв 2012)

Осипов Сергей написал(а):


> Грыжа нам демонстрирует слабость человеческого позвоночника, который может разрушить банальное сидение за компьютером. Ирония Господа Бога. ;-)


 
Грыжа [МПД] демонстрирует не слабость человеческого позвоночника, а человеческую наивность и его пристрастие к своему любимому мифу (наркотику): "я буду всегда здоровым и буду жить вечно", что парализует его способность "быть готовым" и приближает его к инфантильному домашнему животному, отдавшегося полевому поведению, лишенному здоровой рефлексии и волевого поведения. У сильного человека (сильного телом и/или хотя бы духом) и позвоночник будет сильный. Предвидеть и предупреждать - вот в чем сила зрелого человека (чего лишены животные), а не в способности исправлять случившееся несчастье (дефект), что есть удел инфантильных невротиков и мракобесов, наживающихся на своем несчастье и несчастье других.

Таким образом, имею полное право возразить: грыжа позвоночника нам демонстрирует не слабость человеческого позвоночника, а демонстрирует слабость человеческой натуры, а именно слабость в ее стремлении:
1. познавать (окружающий мир и себя);
2. применять полученное знание в прогнозировании, конечной целью которого служит:
2.1. избегание (уклонение от) дезадаптивного поведения и аналогичных ему ситуаций [а также];
2.2. выработка и применение адаптивного прогрессивно-преуспевающего поведения и развития.

....................... Ваш покорный слуга* LDL*.​


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Янв 2012)

Разрешите использовать Ваши слова при убеждении пациентов!


----------



## Мила_Я (18 Янв 2012)

Фраза* " У сильного человека (сильного телом и/или хотя бы духом) и позвоночник будет сильный."*
А ведь проблемы с позвоночником бывают и у волевых людей с сильным телом..как тогда расценивать этот факт? Где "собака зарыта" в таких случаях


----------



## zMarinaz (18 Янв 2012)

Laesus De Liro написал(а):


> Предвидеть и предупреждать - вот в чем сила зрелого человека (чего лишены животные), а не в способности исправлять случившееся несчастье (дефект), что есть удел инфантильных невротиков и мракобесов, наживающихся на своем несчастье и несчастье других.


А если проблемы с позвоночником с рождения, а посему и ЛФК с ранних лет, санатории, мануальные терапевты, массажисты и прочие прелести и все равно как результат - грыжи? Тут уж предупредить как ни старались, все равно получили "несчастье". Это исключение? Или мы с врожденными дефектами за людей не считаемся?.
+1 к предыдущему посту.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Янв 2012)

Мила_Я написал(а):


> Фраза* " У сильного человека (сильного телом и/или хотя бы духом) и позвоночник будет сильный."*
> А ведь проблемы с позвоночником бывают и у волевых людей с сильным телом..как тогда расценивать этот факт? Где "собака зарыта" в таких случаях


У них реже.


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (18 Янв 2012)

Мила_Я написал(а):


> А ведь проблемы с позвоночником бывают *и у волевых* людей с сильным телом..как тогда расценивать этот факт? Где "собака зарыта" в таких случаях?


 
"Воля*", как известно, штуковина, имеющая бараньи рога и мозг ребенка, иногда так напрет на разум и тело человека, что не только грыжа межпозвонкового диска вылезит, но и пупочная с паховой проснуться. Иногда воля не знает меры, и от этой избыточности (идущей напролом с бараньими рогами) как раз и случаются грыжи. Сила человека - есть его способность укращать разбушевавшуюся волю, т.е. есть способность рационализировать и гармонизировать ее, или будоражитье ее, когда она дремлет. Вот как раз у волевых людей и случаются (проявляются клинически значимые) грыжи. Сильный телом и духом человек, умело (рационально) применяемый волю в "завоевании" и в борьбе с болезнями - есть золотая середина, гармонизирующая все вокруг себя и в себе.

Если у человека проблемы с позвоночником с рождения, то это совсем другая история; здесь необходимо как следует отчитывать его родителей - подвешивать их за их волю и взывать к их силе тела и духа, а затем вопрошать и ждать ответа: за что они свой разум не сберегли - растеряли, и потеряли бдительность в создании новой звезды, самокатящегося колеса, начала начал, сами не став в начале (до создания) своершенством и самодостаточной сущностью (опасно быть наследником, не только достоинства наших предков мы наследуем от них, но и наследуем их недостатки).

* Заметьте, в моем первом сообщении (#51) понятие"воля" самостоятельно не употребляется, а присутствует в паре со "здоровой рефлексией", сама по себе воля - это бешенный хаус.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Янв 2012)

Доктор, да Вы философ!
Впрочем профессия обязывает нас всех быть такими, только вот получается не у всех.
У Вас, получается!!!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Янв 2012)

Предвидеть и предупреждать, это то чем человек отличается от животного, только знание об этом формируется у человека либо как у животного, на рефлексах-заболело, не буду так делать, но так и животное, если его пару раз ударить током, оно к прутьям клетки не прикасается.
А вот человека, можно обучить физике и показать как это работает,  провести опыт на животном и человек разумный не станет подвергать себя опасности и биться током.
Вот только как только это касается тока, все боятся, а как касается обострения боли в спине, то нет, пока не обожгется пару раз.
Как-то возникала тема на форуме, о том, что врачи болеют не меньше остальных, но вот инвалидность и ранняя смертность у врачей меньше, потому как хоть какую-то профилактику, но они делают.
Кстати, Вы правильно пишите слово Доктор, с большой буквы.
И хотя не всем это подходит, но система того заслуживает.


----------



## Ruusutie (25 Сен 2013)

Dragon, добрый день ! А как сейчас самочувствие ? Были ли обострения за последний год ?


----------



## Tigresss (3 Янв 2015)

Да, куда-то подевался сей симпатичный субъект. А жаль...


----------



## Михаил Р. (3 Июл 2015)

Олег Владимирович. написал(а):


> Грыжа [МПД] демонстрирует не слабость человеческого позвоночника, а человеческую наивность и его пристрастие к своему любимому мифу (наркотику): "я буду всегда здоровым и буду жить вечно", что парализует его способность "быть готовым" и приближает его к инфантильному домашнему животному, отдавшегося полевому поведению, лишенному здоровой рефлексии и волевого поведения. У сильного человека (сильного телом и/или хотя бы духом) и позвоночник будет сильный. Предвидеть и предупреждать - вот в чем сила зрелого человека (чего лишены животные), а не в способности исправлять случившееся несчастье (дефект), что есть удел инфантильных невротиков и мракобесов, наживающихся на своем несчастье и несчастье других.
> 
> Таким образом, имею полное право возразить: грыжа позвоночника нам демонстрирует не слабость человеческого позвоночника, а демонстрирует слабость человеческой натуры, а именно слабость в ее стремлении:
> 1. познавать (окружающий мир и себя);
> ...


Хе хе )) Браво, Олег Владимирович! Неожиданно и мудро. Еще бы отсюда отплясать к возможным альтернативам технократичности и урбанизации Человека (ввиду его слабости и самонадеянности). 

А я вот хочу спросить коллег (шутка): что вы скажете о реакции некоторых структур организма на сознательное периодическое воздействие на микроразрушение\допредельные нагрузки? Например микроразрушения костей с последующим укреплением у тех, кто долго тренировался разбивать доски, лёд, кирпичи головой, руками, ногами. Изменения в суставах (костяшках) у тех, кто их "набивает"? От какого воздействия могли бы давать отклик м\п диски? Пока единственное что приходит на ум - частые прыжки (со скакалкой) с малой амплитудой с последующим отдыхом.


----------

